# Ingenuity?



## Shane (Mar 20, 2014)

Corner bead with 10'' flatbox


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Lol, Who needs beadboxers huh. :thumbsup:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Overkill? 

I once put a large-ish round washer on either side, that had a small hole in the middle and which I slotted out. Could push them up and down as wanted, with the screws holding them snugged up just enough that the washers would stay where you left them. Worked along the lines of the Blue Line guides, except for the springs. That was before I learned to box bead free hand.


----------



## Shane (Mar 20, 2014)

Not sure but I think beadboxers only work on square corners right?


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Shane said:


> Not sure but I think beadboxers only work on square corners right?


Bead boxers are supposed to work on all kinds of beads. I bought a pair, tried them a couple times, then took them off. I like lifting my wheels off the board, to get all the push focused to the front of the box. Less push needed that way.


----------



## Shane (Mar 20, 2014)

Thanks I'll give that a try


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Shane said:


> Thanks I'll give that a try


With the box locked out, you'll have to stop along the way down a bead and reset your handle angle, so you'll get a 'stop' mark or 2 along the way. I clean them up a bit with a knife. Same if boxing bulkheads.

I've mentioned it here before, but it's the box's axle that can dig into the bead. And the washers on the inside of the wheels can do it. Filing those edges round a bit might help you.

I've gotten to where I can get away without having to worry about that too much, so didn't round my axles and try it. Instead, I used to slip a couple pieces of u-shaped plastic onto my axles, beside each wheel.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Shane said:


> Corner bead with 10'' flatbox


Just when I thought I was the cleverest bugger about someone else comes along that is even cleverer...er


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

well sometimes you need to think outside the square like this guy


----------



## MagicCityDrywall (Oct 10, 2013)

I use my standard columbia 8/10/12 with 
no "bead" guides just gotta feather the brake when ya do it, does a clean job, see for yourself..


----------

